

Citigroup internal report states US is not a democracy [pdf] - DiabloD3
http://jdeanicite.typepad.com/files/plutonomy-1.pdf

======
DiabloD3
Part 2 of the report: <http://jdeanicite.typepad.com/files/plutonomy-2.pdf>

tl;dr: The US is not a democracy, the rich rule the nation by being hyper-
consumers (a plutocracy economy, or a plutonomy).

Most of the Eurozone is not a plutocracy, and the difference between stocks
and the housing marking keeps the rich rich.

If the housing market were to cool while the stock market accelerates, and the
Eurozone economy to also slow behind the US, the rich would get even richer as
a result.

The report is from 2005.

